# Diet for gold neon dwarf goby (stiphodon percnopterygionus)



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Any of you guys have experience with the stiphodon percnopterygionus? What prepare food they will take?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey

I was really interested in these guys but the reason I didn't purchase any is because everything I read about them had me thinking it would be a pain to feed them and have them strive 

Their diet supposedly consists mostly of algae 
If so I felt it would be too much having to cultivate algae on river stone just to feed them. 

I'm pretty sure they'd eat prepared foods like possibly algae wafers or kelp but I didn't want to risk it


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool thread on genus

http://forums.loaches.com/viewtopic.php?t=15686


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

I keep these, I have 3 pair. They love algae but I have found they will eat a wide variety of foods. I have seen them eat earthworm pellets, frozen bloodworms, like grindal and micro worms, algae pellets and soilent green repashy.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I've had similar sp. and they all ate Hikari bottom feeder wafers and any algae wafer, just have to be careful regarding the proteins. Just use any prepared algae/herbivore foods, kelp flakes are also decent for them, but they aren't the most graceful eaters, so they do cause a mess and if you have other fish in the tank, they're normally going to steal or moved the foods before the Stiphodons can find them.
May take some time for them to get used to prepared foods if they're not already.


----------

